
Dear Facebook: This Is the Limit of Desperation - rtdp
http://trak.in/tags/business/2015/12/22/users-mails-usa-canada-users-supporting-free-basics/
======
dennisnedry
Accidently? Yeah right, Zuckerberg ordered that done intentionally. He
couldn't care less about net neutrality. All he cares about is the almighty
dollar. Here's another article on this "accident" \-
[http://recode.net/2015/12/21/facebook-accidentally-asks-
u-s-...](http://recode.net/2015/12/21/facebook-accidentally-asks-u-s-users-to-
support-free-basics-in-india/)

